# Sata to IDE converter



## springbrk200 (Aug 27, 2004)

I need to convert an sata connection to an ide connection. This is for a laptop hard drive, both sides. I ordered a new HD for my bro as his old one died, well I ordered the wrong one. I wanted an IDE but I ordered an SATA. I could just seell it back on ebay, but that would be a pain.


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

I am not sure if there would be room for a converter in a laptop, i have only seen them for desktops.
Why dont you use the sata drive in an external caddy as backup and puchase the correct drive for the laptop


----------



## springbrk200 (Aug 27, 2004)

I'm considering that,


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think you're stuck, I can't imagine you fitting anything into that laptop like a converter...


----------



## springbrk200 (Aug 27, 2004)

Yea I pretty much came to that conclusion, I'm sellin it back on ebay. UGH I hate makin stupid mistakes like that.


----------



## rockupnowjohnboy (Apr 8, 2007)

i saw this converter mybe small.
here is the link http://www.satacables.com/html/sata_to_ide_adapter.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

rockupnowjohnboy said:


> i saw this converter mybe small.
> here is the link http://www.satacables.com/html/sata_to_ide_adapter.html


That's a converter for a 3.5" drive, not going to work for a 2.5" model. It wouldn't even come close to fitting into a laptop if it were the right model.


----------

